# Creating link for Macromedia Flash plugin for Firefox



## Lasse (Dec 25, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 8.0 and would like to know how to type this in order to create the link:
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/

Should I first type: # ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \

and then: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/

or what???

Thanks in advance/
Lasse


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

The backslash is just a continuation to the next line, so


```
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```

is the same thing as 


```
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```


----------

